# cleaning goats



## goatskeeper (May 14, 2010)

hello,
do goats need regular cleaning . i mean humans can get a bath from time to time to be clean and healthy, but what about goats? , what kind of cleaning do they need.

thank you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well first of all goats hate water. I do not and can not wash my goats because they are cashmere, but I know all the other goats do get washed before show. A friend of mine uses baby shampoo.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I washed mine before clipping them. Sweetgoats is right, they HATE water. Make sure you have them secured well, and it would really be beneficial to have someone there to help you. I used a dog shampoo when I bathed mine.

-Tina


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I wash mine on a regular basis in the summer... some HATE it while others actually enjoy the bath.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wash mine before shows and sometimes during the summer if they look like they need it. Also, if I am clipping for pictures, showing, etc. it is good to wash them before to keep you clippers from getting worn out. Goats do hate water so it's good to get it done quickly if ya can.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most times, all it takes to have a "clean" goatie is to make sure their home is clean and get them used to a good brushing...my girls are never bathed, and they fight over who gets brushed first. The bucks are the ones that I try and bath at least once a year.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't bath goats, dogs, cats or birds. Bath my daughter and me and that's about all I can manage. LOL

I brush anything off that might fall into the bucket. Otherwise I leave them be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've considered giving my does a bath, but decided against it. They'd just go over and find the coolest spot to lay...which means they'd just lay back down in the dirt anyway and it would make things worse LOL But I'd definitely brush them, in fact, I need to get a new brush can't seem to find the one I had <kids.>


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

No bathing the goats here......but I do daily brushings and combing and the love it!

Like Liz said if you keep their shelter pen/yard clean and brush them regularly then they stay pretty clean.......at least my guys do :greengrin: .


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

We have shows in April and May so the goats who are going to show get bathed and clipped first, then after the show dust settles everyone inclucing the hayburners and the buck get a spring bath and clip. It's too hot here to leave long hair on goats and our Toggs get pretty shaggy during the winter. It's also the best way to get rid of any bugs that may be hiding. Once exposed to the sun they fall right off. For the goats who don't show, I use a size 10 skip toothed blade that leaves enough hair that they don't sunburn and the flies won't tickle them too much. I always find tons of flaky dry skin on them, and a good drench with Main and Tail conditioner really helps that. too. We put a line of spf 30 sunscreen down their backbones so they don't sunburn. It may sound odd to those of you way back there in the nether regions of the eastern provinces, but out here a shorn goat will sunburn. Nobody like a bath, much less a clip, but they are a whole lot cleaner and more comfortable afterwards. It also makes it much easier to notice any worrisome bumps, lumps or other abnormalities.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

pesky submit button double posted, sorry!


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

I clip and bathed my goats for the first time and they actually really enjoyed it, initially the water freaked them out and then when they felt how nice and cool it was they relaxed and loved getting scrubbed. After they were done they pranced around and were really giddy. So i'm not sure if my goats are an exception but they truly seemed to enjoyed getting bathed. I'm not sure how necessary it is but I like getting all the grit off occasionally.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have only bathed a few of mine as kids with "nasty butt". Mischief hated it and screamed bloody murder. ( this was in the bath tub with warm water)

Ben will get in the shower with me when I let him. (he screams his head off when he can't see me) 

When it rains, don't expect them to come get the food. Oh no. They want room service. The sheep don't care. I can bathe Moose and he'll turn however I want without a peep. (hair sheep) I don't wash Baa Baa because he's a wool sheep.

Gina


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I brush everyone down and have cleaned messy bottoms with warm water and anti-bacterial soap, but I've only given our prego a full hose shower. It's been hot and she was panting like crazy. The first time she tried walking in circles to get away, but now stands still and closes her eyes like she really appreciates it. She stopped panting heavily and it really cooled her off. It did nothing for keeping her clean, though! She's the worst one about finding some way to get dirty daily.


----------

